# Ranger method clutch fluid change



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

This method tells you to suck out the fluid completely. Then wipe clean and then fill with clean fluid. Then pump clutch 30-40 times then repeat untill clean. But then I read on here not to suck the fluid out completely only till the hole? Which would u do

http://www.rangeracceleration.com/Clutch_Care.html


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you suck all the fluid out there is potential to get air in. Then you would have to bleed the cluch properly anyway. Other then that, I honestly don't know. Maybe don't go lower then bottom on the tank would be my best bet.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It really doesn't make a lot of sense to not flush out the old fluid using the bleeder screw. That's the only way to get the dust (the black stuff) out at the source of the contamination down at the end of the line. It's more of a pain than standing at the reservoir basting your turkey but that's why a remote bleeder is so nice as you can then stand up and do it.


----------

